# Model 924040. Just received for Nada... :)



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Just got this from a neighbour this afternoon. I remember his Father using it years ago. He said it hasn't run in about 2 years and had it sitting out behind his shed uncovered. 

I originally was thinking of passing this on to an elder friend of mine who wanted a small blower to complement his Kubota tractor mounted blower. Something to do pathways, etc. Now I'm not sure what I want to do with it. 

History is that it stopped blowing because the auger gearbox was gone, possibly from a piece of firewood picked up in the driveway. 
Can't move the speed control lever... seems like the friction wheel is rusted onto it's shaft. Soaked everything in penetrating oil and will let it sit for a while. 

Motor turns over freely and oil looks pretty clean. Doesn't seem to be any spark. 
Tires were mostly flat and weather cracked but seemed to hold air when I blew them up... 

Anyway... don't know if I will be keeping or not... here are a few pics... 

Sorry... for some reason I can't post pics anymore...


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

This is what pops up when I try to post pics... 

Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Is that an aluminum gear box? Didn't think 924s had them. I learn something new here every day! Well, the gear box is probably toast because the rakes are frozen on the shaft and the pin(s) didn't shear. That is NEVER fun to repair, in my limited experience.....


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like a candidate for a complete teardown and refinish the chassis and mechanicals. I have never done that, but I would think it takes time and dedication to find used parts that will replace the broken ones. There are lots of experts here that would help you make that machine like new in a short time, and they are very willing to share their expertise and experience.

Since you already have a nice new machine, what would you be looking to achieve in making that old machine work properly again? 

Good luck.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

That model has an aluminum gearbox. The Shape of the bucket is a dead giveaway. I have parts available if needed. Shifter won't move tells me the friction wheel is frozen on the shaft. Clean up the shaft with sandpaper, wire brush, and pb blaster, and tap the friction wheel until it moves. Auger gear is probably shot.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I sprayed penetrating oil on the moving parts to try and free them up. Haven't spent more than an hour just looking it over. It was free so I thought I'd take a look at any problems it has. Was hoping it would be a fairly easy fix to get running. 

My new Platinum runs great but this was going to go to a friend of mine who wanted something small to clear his walkways, etc. after blowing out with his tractor. I like old machines and enjoy tinkering with them. If this one is too far gone It may pass on to other (wealthier  ) hands. 

The friend it was going to is retired and has a full functioning garage in his back yard so he'll probably enjoy working on it as much as I would. If he wants to give it a go I will surely be back looking for parts and advice. This is a great forum and have gotten help numerous times here. 

Glenn


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Another thing I forgot to ask. Does this machine have a set of points for ignition? I mentioned to a guy at work about getting no spark when I pulled the start cord and he thought it had points. 

Glenn


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

yes, it uses points.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice Dakota in the background.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like it's got good bones, well done. Add a little TLC and you're going to have a great unit there.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

94EG8 said:


> Nice Dakota in the background.


Thanks... She's a '96 with 3.9 litre engine. 159,000 km. My Father in law bought it new. A real workhorse for such a medium sized truck.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Just shipped her off to her new home last night. She will get some TLC there. I'm sure he'll get her running again. I'll most likely be helping him out and sourcing out parts online for him.


----------



## VictorWebb (Apr 28, 2016)

I think this model has an aluminum gearbox


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF VictorWebb


----------

